# Should I push this system further?



## Splinter733 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forums here and for a while I've been wondering if I'm really get the most out of my system. Here are my current hardware stats:

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 PC Case Gear

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor (6 CPUs), ~3.3GHZ (Not OC)

GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB PC Case Gear (2 Monitors)

RAM: Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 8GB (1333MHz) (1.65V) (4x4GB) DDR3 (2x PC Case Gear)

Sound Card: Auzentech X-Meridian 7.1 2G (PC Case Gear)

CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H70 Core CPU Cooler PC Case Gear (Runs with 2 fans on either side)

Fans: (apart from the CPU cooling fans): 2 Outtake fans on top, 1 intake fan on the front.

PSUs: CoolerMaster SilentPro M 1000W

Temps: Whilst idle, CPU stays around 19-24 and GPU stays around 39 to 45. Under load (So far only tested it with GTA IV at full with a movie playing on the other monitor) CPU can get to 30 and GPU can get to 50. (I'm sure that the CPU would go to about 50 when rendering movies at full).

I realize that my RAM being at only 1333MHz might bottle neck my CPU, is this true and if so should I overclock? (I do have a spare ram cooler, currently not installed). Should I also think about overclocking my CPU? Also my GPU is built to be overlocked but as my last one overheated and died I've only been running the current one at a normal core clock (900) however it can go up to 1100.

(On another note, I'm obsessed about Anti-Aliasing and always play on full if possible, which means my FPS can suffer every now and then)

Anyway that was my wall of text. I would appreciate any advice on overclocking any parts of my system and thank you to anyone who has gone out of there way to read over this topic. Cheers, Splinter.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

3.3GHz should do most anything you should want or need.
If you feel you need more performance you an OC.
OC'ing does little more than add unneeded stress/heat and void warranties.
Going to 1600MHz RAM might show some improvement and would be better for OCing but I doubt it would warrant the cost.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

To add.

Stressing a cpu does not involve playing a game (any game).

To stress a cpu after overclocking you must stress with a stress test program like prime 95 whilst monitoring the temps with CPUID hardware monitor and you should stress for several hours.

If your ram is 1333MHz the idea behind overclocking is increase the cpu speed without going over your rams rated speed.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

The HD 7970 is bottlenecked by the 1100T. Any overclocking of the processor will directly reduce this in CPU-intensive games at max settings, though even at 4Ghz I can say with personal experience there is still room for improvement.

Always make sure to test for stability and that your max temps are safe. No point in raising speed only to get blue-screened while you game.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

^
4.2 FTW! .... But yes you should be testing with somthing like Prime 95 or OCCT for at least 2 hours.

According to some google checks your Maximum temp you want from that chip before it starts causing damage is 62°C. So keep it under 55


----------

